# Pregnancy Kama Sutra... ;-)



## bungle

Right, you're either gonna love this idea or hate it but.......

Coming towards the end of the 2nd tri it seems that my libido has woken up :happydance:

However, getting bit bored of the 'spoons' position - just wondered what the rest of you are upto that works for you!!!

Bit nosey I know and if you're easily offended its probably best that you don't read on....... :thumbup:


----------



## gorgeousmumof

atm I'm still managing missionary lol. but i could def do with new ideas as its getting quite hard now he he. alot to doggy (sorry) i think, but i always thought it would be more painful due to deeper penetration?


----------



## Bernie

Spooning for us coz it relaxes me more and OH doesnt care coz he still gets it.We only started doing it again a few weeks ago coz i was worried about sex.OH said we would be fine if we were gentle and he was right and it relaxing:thumbup:


----------



## Windmills

Still a strange type of missionary.. I feel too self concious any other way now!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

A refreshing post lol! :thumbup:

Must admit I'm not doing it so often but probably for the same reason - and DH struggled the first time we tried spoons since pregnant as he was not used to there being a baby bump there and he didn't know what to do about it :rofl:

Would be intrigued to find a solution :haha:


----------



## Lou B

Just about managing missionary too, but being on top or him sat on an armless chair works well as you can control what's going on. Would be interested to hear or other positions though! Good luck ladies xx


----------



## bungle

Thanks ladies for ur responses and looking forward to hearing what everyone else is upto!

I've avoided 'doggy' gorgeousmumof for the same reason you mentioned - deeper penetration but also because (and this sounds awful) but i dont want to get into a postion where he'll get carried away and end up causing me injury!! Lol. 

A kind of missionary sounds interesting...will give it a go - although am very aware of bump and my HUGE breasts!

Oh dear, how funny!! ;-)


----------



## subaru555

We have 2 min ones, one of me lying on my back and him on his side, with my legs over him. It's really comfortable and we can still see each other :cloud9:

My favourite is missionary though because I love it when we kiss and cuddle when he's on top.

I think we have more "loving and caring" sex now though because of the baby.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Ours was missionary until DH felt LO kick him, lol Now its gone to spooning, lol


----------



## chetnaz

It aint happening at all for us! What with DH's belly (he looks like he's about 6 months pregnant too!) and with mine, missionary is impossible and the few times we have tried (me on top) i climaxed too soon (its the hormones, i cant help it!) :blush: then didnt want him to carry on as i became too sensitive (tmi i think) so he was left frustrated. Think we've come to the conclusion that its not going to happen until the babies are here now :cry:


----------



## bungle

PrayinForBaby said:


> Ours was missionary until DH felt LO kick him, lol Now its gone to spooning, lol

Lol thats very funny! A wonderful moment normally but a passion-killer for sure I would imagine. :haha:


----------



## PrayinForBaby

bungle said:


> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ours was missionary until DH felt LO kick him, lol Now its gone to spooning, lol
> 
> Lol thats very funny! A wonderful moment normally but a passion-killer for sure I would imagine. :haha:Click to expand...

Oh, poor DH said he felt like such a pervert doing something like that to me in her prescence! LOL :haha:


----------



## bungle

PrayinForBaby said:


> bungle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ours was missionary until DH felt LO kick him, lol Now its gone to spooning, lol
> 
> Lol thats very funny! A wonderful moment normally but a passion-killer for sure I would imagine. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, poor DH said he felt like such a pervert doing something like that to me in her prescence! LOL :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Oh dear! Poor guys dont have it easy either do they?!!


----------



## Carley22

god this thread just killed me i actually came far too close to wetting myself.....

We're still spooning and doggying here, never been one for missionary and get far too exhausted on top lol..... and hate the way my boobs bounce around when im on top i swear i could knock myself out,,, reverse cowgirl isnt too bad because he can put some effort into it!!! missionary but with my legs over his shoulders is still good but not for to much longer i shouldnt think as im getting big now!!! 

wow i didnt realise how much sex i had until i read all this back lol!!! Lucky man!!


----------



## bungle

Carley22 said:


> god this thread just killed me i actually came far too close to wetting myself.....
> 
> We're still spooning and doggying here, never been one for missionary and get far too exhausted on top lol..... and hate the way my boobs bounce around when im on top i swear i could knock myself out,,, reverse cowgirl isnt too bad because he can put some effort into it!!! missionary but with my legs over his shoulders is still good but not for to much longer i shouldnt think as im getting big now!!!
> 
> wow i didnt realise how much sex i had until i read all this back lol!!! Lucky man!!

Thanks Carley - you are most definitely an inspiration to us all and your OH is most certainly a VERY lucky man :wohoo:

Must admit, sex during pregnancy seems to lack a degree of 'elegance' or it does with the way my boobs bounce about. Wonder if there are any men out there who have sustained a black-eye after attempting sex with their pregnant girlfriend/wife/partner and been knocked out by the awesome power of her new enormous boobs?!! :haha:

Like the idea of reverse cowgirl - then i can only knock myself out!!


----------



## Justagirlxx

DOGGY STYLE!!! woot woot. (pillow underneith for support.) we also do missionary sometimes which is weird because we never used to!! spooning is nice but neither I nor OH can "finish" in that postion. :blush:

lol

actually never even tried reverse cowgirl i think that might have to happen tonight. thanks for the tips ladies!!


----------



## Justagirlxx

PrayinForBaby said:


> bungle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ours was missionary until DH felt LO kick him, lol Now its gone to spooning, lol
> 
> Lol thats very funny! A wonderful moment normally but a passion-killer for sure I would imagine. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, poor DH said he felt like such a pervert doing something like that to me in her prescence! LOL :haha:Click to expand...

hahahaha oh this thread is hilarious


----------



## AngelzTears

I'm still able to do all the positions I could do before, so I'm not much help. :shrug: But I guess if you're brave you could google pregnancy sex positions and see if someone out there has a site for ideas (hopefully with a list and not with picture examples lol). teehee :haha:


----------



## celestek89

i only have 3 weeks to find out :wohoo:


----------



## moonlady12

we started spooning but didnt get much out of it,often we do the me on my bk with legs over him while he on his side good as his hands free to play at same time can reach bits lol,sometimes is from behind and girls you can control how deep by tucking knees in tight.but often we dont have penerative sex sorry if tmi but thread was started lol well layin 69 position and ill please him and hell please me till we both getdesired affect which works best for me at the mo as suffering with alot of hip pain due to sciatic nerves playing up,and keeps him happy after all its all about makin love not just penerative sex.


----------



## Jetters

*fan of oversharing!*

We do it mostly doggy style now (with me on two pillows to support my breasts and bump!), or missionary with a pillow under my butt so i'm raised up and he kinda holds himself up on his arms so he doesn't squish the bump. I get on top a lot too... 

:D


----------



## Jetters

(He LOVES my pregnancy body but he did ask me the other day not to point out that Bean is kicking or wiggling in the middle of sex!! :rofl: I didn't even realise I was doing it!)


----------



## noodle79

What a great post :thumbup:. I lost my sex drive till a few weeks back ,now you can say OH is happy,he was getting pretty frustrated :haha: Spooning is the best at the mo for me and my oh, and standing up him behind me, we still do the missionary too. We still try to do others. Its just what is comfortable for you.


----------



## bungle

Yep jetters probably not such a good time to discuss LOs movements!! Lol

thank u so much for all ur posts ladies - up until now I've felt a bit like a paper bag and have spent most of the time worrying about peanut and not really enjoying the moment!

Think I'll have to be a bit more chilled, now that I know what the rest of u are upto - reverse cowgirls and the like I feel inspired!!!!

Defintely a fan of oversharing too ;-)


----------



## khegidio

My two favorites are me on top, or me on my back with my bum at the side of the bed (raised on two pillows) with my hubby standing on the side of the bed. He gets a great view of my new bigger tatas and gets some good feels in. We also manage doggy and me on my back and his on his side (my legs over him).


----------



## pinkribbon

I wish I _was_ worrying about my OH wanting sex tbh, he never seems to want it and I do. :(


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

I like this post :thumbup:
I do have a karma sutra book but i dont follow it anymore,
we kinda just go with the flow you know, well on my part i
will do whats comfy etc...All be it i have had to tell him to
clam down a wee bit the now :blush: haha


----------



## baileykenz

My drive has just come back and i am rampant and he isnt so much i think due to me looking as if im having his baby..he says he doesnt want to hurt his little one..but we average every other night usually and do all positions and tend to just wiggle around at the time to what ever suits us..but laying on back with him on side and hands and bits flowing lol..
Emma


----------



## Eskimobabys

khegidio said:


> My two favorites are me on top, or me on my back with *my bum at the side of the bed (raised on two pillows) with my hubby standing on the side of the bed*. He gets a great view of my new bigger tatas and gets some good feels in. We also manage doggy and me on my back and his on his side (my legs over him).

bahahahaha this thread is funny!:thumbup: im not nearly as far along as u all are but we do the one with me on the side and the DH standing! :blush: i cant WAIT to get a bump! :hugs: i hope all u ladies have great sex tonight!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Ooooooooooooook I wish ANYONE would have brought this up besides me... but were oversharing right?? One of my g/fs got reallly big really early and her and her oh ended up doing it analy for most of her pregnancy because she said it was more comfortable! So thats another option!

I however am no bigger then when this started yet! But we'll see!


----------



## Jetters

^ :rofl: I was gonna mention it!! I let OH do it the other day as a 'treat' :rofl: honestly I soooooo rarely let him (we're talking twice in the last year!) but I can see it happening more often the bigger I get!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lol I used to "treat" my oh with it and then one day I was like... hmmm I kinda didn't hate that... and then I was like gee maybe its not that bad and NOW I like it a lot... but its still not a regular thing.... but maybe once I get Bigger it'll have to be lol on the upside.... your not poking your baby in the head :rofl:


----------



## Eskimobabys

i dont think i could do it i heard it HURTS! i dont like pain!


----------



## Delamere19

Interesting thread! My OH and I have only had sex twice since I got my BFP! That was in the last month but to be honest my sex drive hasnt been there really. Is there still a chance it will come back? I had quite a high sex drive before!


----------



## NG09

Jetters/ClaireNicole - Think I would rather go without TBH!!! 

Spooning and me on top is working just fine for us!


----------



## Delamere19

Ok so this will come across as very naive but what exactly is spooning??


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lmaoooooo Its not that bad... but it is a personal choice! couldn't have a kama sutra thread without someone saying buttsex!!! Might as well be me :rofl::D


----------



## Eskimobabys

when u both lay on ur side and cuddle :) but "Spooning sex" is doing that with his penis in side :D lol


----------



## ClaireNicole

Delamere19 said:


> Ok so this will come across as very naive but what exactly is spooning??

This is spooning! :rofl: how cute is THAT picture!
 



Attached Files:







sex_positions_spooning.jpg
File size: 79.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## baileykenz

Lol...i hate bum sex but hey everyone to their own..
There be alot of happy dads to be tonight lol lol
emma


----------



## khegidio

You ladies are cracking me up.....


----------



## Lliena

iv found bum sex is easier and hurts less now im pregnant, still have to be in the right mood though. Doggie and me on top are working atm too hehe ;-)


----------



## ClaireNicole

thats cause were funny!!!


----------



## Femme.fatale.

AWWW 
i am jealous. 
we were put on sex ban... until 14 weeks... and once i hit 14 weeks the hubby had to go away for work =( 
I miss the penis. LOL


----------



## bunnyg82

Hello!

The following works for us...

- Doggy
- missionary but with my legs/knees up a bit and hubby more on his knees - not laying on me! 
- me on top! My favourite!! ;)


----------



## ClaireNicole

Femme.fatale. said:


> AWWW
> i am jealous.
> we were put on sex ban... until 14 weeks... and once i hit 14 weeks the hubby had to go away for work =(
> I miss the penis. LOL

YOU. POOR. THING. :cry: I'm so sorry that your having to put up with that!!!!!! We have NEEDS! :hugs:


----------



## CarlyCox

I am LOVING this thread ladies.

Also finding any of my normal sex postions are okay, but I don't have a huge bump.

Enjoy your evening ladies. ;)


----------



## Femme.fatale.

ClaireNicole said:


> Femme.fatale. said:
> 
> 
> AWWW
> i am jealous.
> we were put on sex ban... until 14 weeks... and once i hit 14 weeks the hubby had to go away for work =(
> I miss the penis. LOL
> 
> YOU. POOR. THING. :cry: I'm so sorry that your having to put up with that!!!!!! We have NEEDS! :hugs:Click to expand...

I know.... Subconciously i want to get freaky like every 5 minutes... but conciously, the thought of sex makes me think of the morning sickness and tiredness, and i just don't want it.... 

What's going on here? When will my desire come back??


----------



## ClaireNicole

Soon I hope!!! I was all like ewwwwwww sex the whole time i was sick and now i'm like Ooooooooh sex lol Your drive will come back with a vengence!!


----------



## LilBean2010

Hmmmm...until the past week or so we have been using Missionary or me on top but with my growing bump missionary was a wee bit odd and with me on top I wasn't as comfortable. We have really been liking the "spooning" and he would be thrilled with "doggy" but I told him he can wait until I am full term and we are trying to induce labor for that position! It was nice...the other day I told him it was a bit "too much" and he said if the baby has dimples his Mother will say it's because we had sex when I was pregnant. I was thrilled! :)

Oh my...as far as "buttsex" he would love it and he gets it rarely (I do mean rarely) but he has hinted at it a few times since I have been pregnant as an "alternate location" but the idea always gives me the creepies even though it's never as bad as I make it out to be in me head... :blush:

He is just thrilled to be getting it at all, as I have been so sick I wasn't in the mood...he'll take it any way he can get it! :rofl:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Awwwwww lol our lucky lucky men


----------



## Eskimobabys

Butt sex doesn't hurt y'all? i dont even think WE (my DH and i) are allowed to have "butt Sex" or even Oral for that matter (religious reason)at least that what my mother always told me.


----------



## ClaireNicole

lmaooooooooooooooooooooo I suppose were not supposed to! Were not legally allowed because of OH's military career... but I say... let the army catch us lmao


----------



## Eskimobabys

ClaireNicole said:


> lmaooooooooooooooooooooo I suppose were not supposed to! *Were not legally allowed because of OH's military career*... but I say... *let the army catch us lmao*

Bahahahahah that funny!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Anyone who saw it would be blind from watching lmaooooo wouldn't be able to tell on us :rofl:


----------



## moonlady12

Eskimobabys said:


> i dont think i could do it i heard it HURTS! i dont like pain!

ir doesnt hurt if your slow gentle and really reved up and use a good lubricant lol.we had alot of anal in early preg as didnt think it caused asmuch risk to possible miscarriage,now its bk to the occasional treat,oh and i find anal is only good if you trust your partner implicitly but thats me.


----------



## Cat lady

Great thread ladies! I personally found spooning hurt, I felt like i was stretching in a funny way - but tbh never have been a fan. I prefer missionary him on top or me on top. At least I didnt mind it until my DH said, wow your tummy is like mount everest now!!! Thanks hun!!!
xxx


----------



## bungle

Shhhh.......don't let my OH hear that anals on the menu - I'll never hear the end if it!! ;-)

loving the honesty ladies and very much in awe of ur continuing sense of adventure - never usually a problem for me but seems to have been since my BFP! 

That spooning image is hilarious!!!!

Thank you for making me laugh so much! Xxx


----------



## celestek89

ClaireNicole said:


> lmaooooooooooooooooooooo I suppose were not supposed to! Were not legally allowed because of OH's military career... but I say... let the army catch us lmao

We were never told that!! or at least OH kept it very quiet haha 

i dont enjoy it that much as OH is too well endowed (the bloody thing scared the shit out of me the first time i saw it (excuse the pun)) but he loves it, so he gets it as a treat every now and then depending on how drunk he has got me hhahaha (obv not now, but hes been away my whole pregnancy so far lol)


----------



## jaye944

hahaha, 
I already started a thread in another of the BnB forums

but

afaik

no religion, forbid's anal or oral. Only that you do not fornicate.

either way, I would love my OH to head south but I live in hope :sleep: 



Eskimobabys said:


> Butt sex doesn't hurt y'all? i dont even think WE (my DH and i) are allowed to have "butt Sex" or even Oral for that matter (religious reason)at least that what my mother always told me.


----------



## jaye944

AFAIK

I cant google the sites I want due to being at work... but from what i remember reading
whilst people can and do, anal.

that part of your body is designed as an exit point, NOT an entry point.

thats why you can have problems and issues.

Biblically, there is no reason a Hub/WF cant do that what ever floats ya boat I suppose.

I've often been turned on by that in fantasies, but usually as its more a sub/dom thing. Also its pretty damn dirty. I think also that is why some good girls like that or fantasise because that is still quite a taboo.

Theres nothing wrong however, with mouth/tongue/finger/penis play in that area, as OH absoloutly loves that and also likes dirty talk about doing anal. But she specifically does not wnat that, TBH I'm quite happy with the other 2 entrances. well If I could get Oral, wouldnt give a dam about the anal.

I have heard guys who are VERY long prefer that has its not as uncomfiratble with the girl and they can get it all in... (ala OMAR from the adult films industry) 

I also remember reading that standard missionary wont cause MC, even up till very late term, its more about comfort fopr the women and the guy from rolling off.

I do miss missionary, wife prefers spoons.

:0

wow just what I needed to discuss on a hot day in the office


----------



## moonlady12

anals not dirty in any sense at all and is extremely pleasureable just each to there own preference,i must say i have heard of certain places in america where depending on what county your in,old rules state certain things are against the law even in a consenting marriage,maybe thats what they meant.here anything goes as long as between two consenting adults.


----------



## Lou B

I'm glad it's not just my OH who wants to do the butt thang! Does anyone know why men seem to have a thing about it? And sorry for being naive, but isn't there a chance of it all getting a bit messy? xx


----------



## moonlady12

Lou B said:


> I'm glad it's not just my OH who wants to do the butt thang! Does anyone know why men seem to have a thing about it? And sorry for being naive, but isn't there a chance of it all getting a bit messy? xx

there is but if comfortable and in a trusting relationship then nothing to worry about just clean up afterwards joint showers are always fun.


----------



## LittleAurora

jaye dont take this the wrong way but there are so many things wrong with your post I dont know where to start!! lol


----------



## ClaireNicole

celestek89 said:


> ClaireNicole said:
> 
> 
> lmaooooooooooooooooooooo I suppose were not supposed to! Were not legally allowed because of OH's military career... but I say... let the army catch us lmao
> 
> We were never told that!! or at least OH kept it very quiet haha
> 
> i dont enjoy it that much as OH is too well endowed (the bloody thing scared the shit out of me the first time i saw it (excuse the pun)) but he loves it, so he gets it as a treat every now and then depending on how drunk he has got me hhahaha (obv not now, but hes been away my whole pregnancy so far lol)Click to expand...

You poor thing!!! I couldn't even imagine them taking my OH for too long! He goes for a few weeks here and there 6 weeks last summer!!! But hes either quarry or office depending on what part of Wisconsin were in so there isn't much need for him in iraq (THANK GOD) I hope he comes home soon! 


and i can't believe there are pages and pages of a thread allllllll circling around butt sex lmaooooo I told my OH and he just kind of looked at me and was like... you brought up butt sex in public?? lmaooooo Hes adventurous in the bedroom and about as straight laced out of it as it gets :rofl:


----------



## Femme.fatale.

HA! LOL 

ANAL! 

I love this topic... This thread keeps me coming back over and over!

I am WAY to scared to try it with OH, he is.. um... well endowed... and i am seriously thinking that it would hurt like a sumbitch... he has nixed the idea also, he said it freaks him out. 

For now, until my desire to touch penis comes back, i will just stick to my crazy assed sex dreams where i wake up grinding the bed! BAHAHA


----------



## ClaireNicole

Omgggggg I have the CRAZIEST dreams!!! And when they turn sexual I go nuts! Thats when I jump my hubby at like 2am even though he has to work at 8 lmao


----------



## Femme.fatale.

ClaireNicole said:


> Omgggggg I have the CRAZIEST dreams!!! And when they turn sexual I go nuts! Thats when I jump my hubby at like 2am even though he has to work at 8 lmao

i wish... i am too tired at 2 am... hub has to work at 4 am... the odds are against me. 
He gets home tonight... i think we will be showring together... that always leads from one thing to another... lol


----------



## kfarb

We don't have the bump issue yet, so missionary works fine. We've only done it twice since my BFP, but the second time, WOW. Most amazing orgasm ever. I still don't have my sex drive back, but I hope it does so I can get some more of those!! :haha: Anyone else notice a difference in that department?


----------



## subaru555

Anal's no good for us, caused inflammation, then a fissure which means a cut deep on the inside of your a$$hole, so every time you go for a poo it rips the cut back open and you bleed :( It's gone thankfully. But I can be assured that ti will never be on our agenda again after it being confirmed it was from anal sex.

I do enjoy how pregnancy is affecting my sex drive though as I could just have sex with him all day, I know what will be happening all day saturday when he finally returns home :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

kfarb said:


> We don't have the bump issue yet, so missionary works fine. We've only done it twice since my BFP, but the second time, WOW. Most amazing orgasm ever. I still don't have my sex drive back, but I hope it does so I can get some more of those!! :haha: Anyone else notice a difference in that department?

I DO I DO!!!! I've been uber sensitive lately! And I LOVE IT!


----------



## vermeil

good lord I 've been laughing so much reading this I woke up DH. What a great thread! I guess there's nothing left to say but have FUN ladies! :haha:


----------



## Carley22

i should NOT be reading this at work....... i'll be thinking about anal all day now!! i know its a little dirty but its fun and when im in control nothing can go wrong.... hehe spooning anal is the best!! 

Im so glad the sex dreams have been brought up - mine are ridiculous, i wake up needing to rape someone!! Poor guy, he gave me the "headache" excuse 7am saturday morning (how rude!!) so i just squirmed next to him groaning for about 30 mins and he gave in!! woop woop.


----------



## kfarb

Carley22 said:


> i should NOT be reading this at work....... i'll be thinking about anal all day now!! i know its a little dirty but its fun and when im in control nothing can go wrong.... hehe spooning anal is the best!!
> 
> Im so glad the sex dreams have been brought up - mine are ridiculous, i wake up needing to rape someone!! Poor guy, he gave me the "headache" excuse 7am saturday morning (how rude!!) so i just squirmed next to him groaning for about 30 mins and he gave in!! woop woop.

lol, orgasms are supposed to HELP headaches!! Don't take that for an excuse next time. Sometimes when DH complains about a headache, I just have sex with him. LOL :haha:

Actually, I've been having sex dreams every night. I hate when I wake up before they're finished! LOL, I have some pretty good dream sex.


----------



## bumptobe29

i think me and OH have only had sex about 4 times since ive been pregnant, ive just lost all interest but hes sat there desperate bless him :( any one else had this problem?? i get so far and i just panic! i dont know why tho! :( x


----------



## celestek89

omg i had the most vivid sex dream the other morning.....lets juts say i woke up very happy!! haha cant wait for OH to come home, poor thing wont know whats hit him haha


----------



## ClaireNicole

lmao It took awhile... my first like 7 weeks were like ummmmmmm NO THANK YOU lol and OH was all :sad: but now hes like I NEED TO SLEEP WOMAN lol!

Oh and I totally think sex dreams are so weird!!!! Like I have an 'O' in my sleep and I wake up and I'm like WTF What just happened lmao and then it takes me a minute to remember! Then OH gets trampled cause one is NEVER ENOUGH! They are like pringles man... once you pop you just can't stop!


----------



## lkb21

subaru555 said:


> We have 2 min ones, one of me lying on my back and him on his side, with my legs over him. It's really comfortable and we can still see each other :cloud9:
> 
> My favourite is missionary though because I love it when we kiss and cuddle when he's on top.
> 
> I think we have more "loving and caring" sex now though because of the baby.

the tip above for that position is great. i've really gone off sex at the min cause there is no position that makes me feel engaged/sexy. i HATE spooning, cause i find it really monotonous and this along with 'doggy' makes it feel really impersonal - i like being able to see OH. will try this - thanks again! :) xxx :blush:


----------



## Carley22

aww bless thats really nice that you can having more sentimental sex now - (jealous) ive always been a bit of a rough and ready sex fiend.... i dont think i could cope with kissing and cuddling during....


----------



## rachxbaby1x

LADIES!!!!!!!!

This post is Hillarious!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I really shouldnt be reading this at work, the looks im getting from my boss every 2 mins because oh my sudden outbursts of laughter HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
Havent really tried spooning so OH might get lucky later! 
Him on top is getting a little difficult as he tends to squish bubs lol lol
Thank u for a very very amusing thread girls!

Have fun ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Carley22 said:


> aww bless thats really nice that you can having more sentimental sex now - (jealous) ive always been a bit of a rough and ready sex fiend.... i dont think i could cope with kissing and cuddling during....

I could do the kissing during I guess as long as he can still be doing what he needs to be lmao :rofl: if it interfears with whats going on though its out!:haha:

how do you cuddle during sex? are you sure they don't mean after sex cuddling?:shrug:


----------



## Carley22

I have no idea but i dnt do after sex cuddles either, im a proper man about it all and just roll over and go to sleep.. give him a taste of his own medicine lol.....


----------



## angels3..

Carley22 said:


> I have no idea but i dnt do after sex cuddles either, im a proper man about it all and just roll over and go to sleep.. give him a taste of his own medicine lol.....

Bahahaha i thought it was just me being man about it lol, my orgasms are so intense i cant stand being touched after, i just wanna go to sleep:haha:


----------



## Carley22

Here here!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Oh I'm not that cold! Usually have to get up and go pee after lmao... maybe get a drink of water and then I pass out!


----------



## bumptobe29

sounds like me!! lol x :blue:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

A feature on this in a preggo and baby mag this month - just had a look this morn, it offers spoons, girl on top and doggy.....nothing new then :haha:


----------



## DottyLottie

What a load of filthy wenches you are! Creasing up over here, so I thought I would join in!

I have completely lost my sex drive so far, on my 4th pregnancy though and it normally kicks in again at about 20 weeks, by which point the bump is usually in the way (I am one of those poor women who expands in every direction too).

Never much been into spoons, I think I carried on going on top before, even though I probably crushed OH, he never said anything though, clearly just grateful to be getting it whichever way it comes!

We do buttsex too, thoroughly recommend it, takes some getting used to, but sometimes I prefer it, if I am really honest, it's much easier to orgasm that way, for me anyways.
I had no idea it was illegal in some places?! I feel a bit naughty now! Speaking of which....
Just out of interest, are there any kinky fancy dress shops for pregnant lasses? Can't imagine I will squeeze da bump into my rubber police lady costume lol though the NUN one might fit....


----------



## Carley22

Thats hilarious ive never really dressed up for my man (only conventional stockings and suspenders etc) But that is a really good idea, dont know if he would just laugh though!! 

I had no idea buttsex was illegal in some places either (makes me like it even more)... Buttsex with him and a vibrator on the go at the same time to stimulate the clit is AMAZING... much better than normal sex...


----------



## celestek89

DottyLottie said:


> What a load of filthy wenches you are! Creasing up over here, so I thought I would join in!
> 
> I have completely lost my sex drive so far, on my 4th pregnancy though and it normally kicks in again at about 20 weeks, by which point the bump is usually in the way (I am one of those poor women who expands in every direction too).
> 
> Never much been into spoons, I think I carried on going on top before, even though I probably crushed OH, he never said anything though, clearly just grateful to be getting it whichever way it comes!
> 
> We do buttsex too, thoroughly recommend it, takes some getting used to, but sometimes I prefer it, if I am really honest, it's much easier to orgasm that way, for me anyways.
> I had no idea it was illegal in some places?! I feel a bit naughty now! Speaking of which....
> Just out of interest, are there any kinky fancy dress shops for pregnant lasses? Can't imagine I will squeeze da bump into my rubber police lady costume lol though the NUN one might fit....

what a brilliant idea!!


----------



## DottyLottie

Carley22 lol ok now we are getting really graphic, but am inclined to agree with you on the butt and vibe at same time.

God, I hope my mum never reads this! LOL


----------



## ClaireNicole

OH MY GOD! I thought I was going to hell for saying buttsex.... Now someone else is going to hell for saying vibrator! Lol and I totally agree! 

EWWWW on the dressing up though! My OH doesn't dig the dressing up at all because hed just rather me be naked... but I'd feel so perverted dressing up my bump for sex LMAO Some guys really like "like" pregnant women... ew! Hard to imagine that when I know how i'm going to be feeling in a few months ie:fat and bloated with big ankles lmao

P.S. I'm Totally not a dirty Wench! :rofl: (ok maybe)


----------



## jaye944

and thats one reason why

posted by Subaru555
"Anal's no good for us, caused inflammation, then a fissure which means a cut deep on the inside of your a$$hole, so every time you go for a poo it rips the cut back open and you bleed "



LittleAurora said:


> jaye dont take this the wrong way but there are so many things wrong with your post I dont know where to start!! lol


----------



## Carley22

DottyLottie said:


> Carley22 lol ok now we are getting really graphic, but am inclined to agree with you on the butt and vibe at same time.
> 
> God, I hope my mum never reads this! LOL

if my mum read this i'd die!!!! bad enough if my OH wondered across it LOL :blush: 

us girly's like sharing tho eh!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

OMG I TELL my OH about it lol. I'm all... do you wanna try THIS and hes like umm YEAH lmao


----------



## Carley22

FAIR PLAY TO YOU mine has enough ideas of his own to not need encourgaement from you lot!!!


----------



## jaye944

You dont ever go to hell for saying (or in fact for doing any sexual act), it depends WHO you do it with ;)

I "lurve" pregnant women, always have, there are loads of men who do and shed loads of internet sites for the same.

vibrators/bum sex/ dressing up
I hope this site dont get banned by my IT departent

:)



ClaireNicole said:


> OH MY GOD! I thought I was going to hell for saying buttsex.... Now someone else is going to hell for saying vibrator! Lol and I totally agree!
> 
> EWWWW on the dressing up though! My OH doesn't dig the dressing up at all because hed just rather me be naked... but I'd feel so perverted dressing up my bump for sex LMAO Some guys really like "like" pregnant women... ew! Hard to imagine that when I know how i'm going to be feeling in a few months ie:fat and bloated with big ankles lmao
> 
> P.S. I'm Totally not a dirty Wench! :rofl: (ok maybe)


----------



## ClaireNicole

I miss this thread :( where are all my kama sutra girls???


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Okay, glad I´m seeing this thread. These are the only positions that have been working for us of late (see pics). With the first, I put my legs up and he penetrates me with ease. The second normally happens with me on the sofa, and him kneeling on the carpet. 



Having said that, sex is a no go for us at the mo (I recently had cervical stitch surgery), but I still pleasure the OH with some oral sex. Since my OB didn´t say anything about anal sex, that´s also on the cards once I´m off bedrest.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hope it gets better for you!!! I can't imagine being off sex :| thats scary!


----------

